# Q about a female that has been seeded



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a female ak-48, and i let her get fully pollonated by a male power plant. my question is does a seeded plant die after she has produced mature seeds? the seeds have started to fall off of the plant but, "Kelly" is only 5 weeks old and she looks sick.
please help 
thanks your bro from another mo 
yogi dc


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2007)

Help anyone


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what to say bro, Your mom should finish out? 5 weeks flowering? Hmm she wouldnt be done then? Pics would prolly help but my beans dont usually fall off the plant I pick the seeded bud when she is done flowering so I'm a lil confused? I want to help? 55


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2007)

here are some pic of her. i think that she is almost dead i may just cut her out. At least i got some seeds out of her just hope they geminate. i have also added some pics of my purple power plant and Cosmic lights.     

also, how do i get out the salt build up in my res and on the bottom stem?


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2007)

the first row is the now dead ak-48
the scound row is purple power 
last row if cosmic lights


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2007)

wOw yogi..that AK fell out quick. I'm not sure...(hydro??) sorry. But she should have went a few more weeks for sure. 
I've had seeds ripen and fall out of the calyx's before, but only after they have been pollinated/forming seeds for 7 weeks or more.
Are the seeds mature?..


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry bro but I don't know hydro but my guess is it wasnt your plant as much as the system? Hope you find the help your looking for! 55


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey yogi i think the plant  dieing might not have had anything to do with being seeded im thinking that plant might have died when it did even if it  had not ben seeded. Im leaning tward root rot or something like that that killed you plant.  Usually a seeded plant will lose its fan leaves to yellowing yours look like its not getting water to the leaves because of the root problem. Just a guess but save the seeds and try again. slim.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for all the help everyone but why did it not affect the other plant. they were in the same system. the other one is not showing any signs of root rot or any other problems. she did not eather: just one day she looked like sh#t.


----------



## Useless (Apr 8, 2007)

Classic nute lock-out. That plant is probably just more sensitive to nutes than the others are. 
As for the salt build up, flush! Rinse/wash all salt back to ressy, then dump the ressy and start fresh. 
Hope that helps ya.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you for the help i just hope to get some of the seed to germinate.
i have not had any go yet but i am told that i have to let them dry for about a month.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 8, 2007)

yogi dc said:
			
		

> Thank you for the help i just hope to get some of the seed to germinate.
> i have not had any go yet but i am told that i have to let them dry for about a month.


 
Not necessary to cure seeds...I have even heard of them germing on the plant.  I have germed them myself after removing from a live plant...the seeds only need 2-4 weeks to be viable (strain-dependant).

Good luck


----------

